# HELP!!!



## Ollieswife2004 (Jul 3, 2007)

I got my results from the GP today and its not good news! My FSH is 4.6 (the normal range is 3.5-12.5 during the follicular phase) and my LH is 9.3 (normal range 2.4-12.6 follicular phase). My oestradiol is 251 (normal range 45-600). As you can see, all of my results fall into the normal category. However, my FSH/LH ratio amongst other things apparently highlights PCOS and the high probability that my eggs will be of poor quality. 

I contacted the clinic and was very surprised when the consultant himself contacted me after I left my results with the receptionist - he basically said he was 90% certain, that based on my blood results, I am not suitable for the egg share programme. I asked him about IVF anyway and would I respond to treatment - he said that my results indicate that I would be a good responder who would probably produce more eggs than normal, however, the eggs are unlikely to be of good enough quality - hence why the egg share isn't a possibility as we would effectively be dashing another couples hopes. He suggested we attend our appt in 2 weeks anyway since we have nothing to lose, and he will scan my ovaries and make a decision from there at that time. 

I've had a good cry and DH and I are very very upset about it all. I feel like my damn body has let me down once again and am currently wading through several layers of self pity! The likelihood of never conceiving our own baby is high and therefore adoption is looking like the only way forward right now for us, so we are going to make enquiries tomorrow. In the meantime, all we can do is hope to God that my ovaries look sexy to the consultant when he scans them - I had a scan in Feb this year that showed everything as A-OK with no cysts on my ovaries, so I'm hoping my body hasn't started to plot against me in the meantime. 

Anyone got any advice or wisdom or has anyone been in this position and still been through the egg share process? Are there any articles I can read that you know if that may convince my Doctor that i'm worth a shot??




xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I've heard of some clinics getting funny about PCO, but most seem perfectly happy to accept you onto an egg share scheme with PCO, so my advice is if they don't accept you then try another clinic!!!!
I've never had a problem with egg sharing... I do tend to produce a lot of eggs, that's true, but they have always proved to have been of mainly good quality.  I just think it's your clinic's loss if they don't accept you!

Helen x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hun, I agree, try another clinic! 

I have pco and my clinic put me on metformin to make my eggs a better quality. 

Go along to the appointment but if I were you I would have a search for another clinic. Seems strange that they want to kick you off straight away! There are a few girls on here who have pcos with higher fsh results than you that are still sharers. 

What clinic were you at? Lister is mine, and was Helen's, so they def deal with us PCO/S'ers!

Good luck hun!

x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Beth

sorry to read how upset you are just now

I agree though with Helen and Kate

this has popped up here before and the ladies in question have tried another clinic and been accepted no problems

sending you and dh a big 

dont give up sweetie

Em


----------



## Ollieswife2004 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for your replies. I'm absolutely devastated and can't stop crying - how pathetic is that!? I'm usually very strong but I just feel like I've dismissed from the clinic and unfortunately we just can't afford to do IVF without egg sharing. Its the clinic in Darlington - does anyone know of any other places near me? I live in the North East - maybe I should start approaching others? I think the whole reason behind why they think i'm unsuitable is because I have low FSH and high LH and apparently this means that whilst i will probably produce lots of eggs at stimulation, they will all be poor quality. I just don't feel like I know which way to turn 

Kate - do you know of any research to prove that metformin may help me? I could suggest it at the appointment. 

Lister is in London, right? I am in the North East so it may be problematic. 

xxxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hiya, 

Its normal hun! Dont worry! Crying is part of this game, and you will, sadly, get used to that bit! (for all different reasons!)

The ratio of lh and fsh is normal for pcos, thats normally one of the first indicators, along with scans and what not. Have you had any scans done that show pcos? Or any symptoms? 

Metformin is used for pcos in almost everyone, you do have to sort of fight for it a bit depending on your gp/clinic, but it helps with insulin problems in pcos and in improving egg quality. I dont have pcos, I just have pco and my clinic have put me on 3x500mg a day, which I believe is a pretty standard dose. 

Im not sure of clinics where you are, Lister is in london yes, so would prob be a bit far, but there must be others around?? Is yours the cromwell? I thought one of our ladies had pcos there and was a sharer? 

Maybe you could post and ask of any other clinics? Or is there a sticky on the top of the main board with lists? 

Dont give up yet hun, honestly, there IS a clinic near you who will treat you, pcos or no pcos!

xxxx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Beth - Honestly don't give up!  You really won't know how your respond to drugs or what your egg quality is like until you cycle!!  I've always seen having PCO as a positive thing in a way when it comes to cycling as it's always helped me produce lots of eggs which is great for sharing!!  quality has never been an issue for me anyway!!  go for your scan like the Dr said and just take it from there!  it won't hurt in the meantime to find some other clinics near by which will accept you.  If you look on the HFEA website, you can do a clinic search to find clinic's more local to you.  It should hopefully list if they do egg sharing as well.
www.hfea.gov.uk
Best of luck,
Helen x


----------



## Ollieswife2004 (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks for the reassurance - I really need it as i'm so down in the dumps.  

I had a scan in feb this year that was perfectly normal with normal measurements and no cysts evident. I do have symptoms of the syndrome however - weight gain, spots, slight facial hair, irregular peridods. Yes mine is the Cromwell - any idea who the sharer with PCOS was? I could PM her. Maybe she had much better results than me though. I'm wondering if they scan my ovaries and all looks well, whether they might consider going ahead. Oh, how we clutch at straws eh! xxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

They really shouldnt write you off without even giving you a try. My first cycle was where I discovered I have pco, and they went ahead, but it was cancelled as I didnt produce enough follies, so I had various bloods done, and 2nd time round I had 16, with good fert rate for icsi, so I agree with helen, it gives you lots of eggies! 

Do a search, find a few more clinics and put in a few requests, Im not sure how pcos works but if you had a scan 4 months ago that showed no signs of pcos, then surely you cant be SO bad that you are un "shareable" if you know what I mean!

Kate
x


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

I also would try another clinic. I have never had my FSH taken - maybe it is because I have had a baby - but they have never questioned me. 

Best of luck.


----------

